# Placement of cervical sleeves



## rcrosby (Aug 21, 2009)

The medical oncologist is placing cervical sleeves in patients with cervical cancer as follows and coding 57155-52 reduced services for the following:

Examination under anesthesia, cervical dilation and placement of Smit cervical sleeve.  

The radiation oncologist is not billing the 57155.

Would the 52 modifier be appropriate in this situation?


----------

